# Hi Ladies. Just so you know..... I am still here just watching.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I will be lurking for some time. My husband was put on life support yesterday to try and give his heart a rest because his lungs are not behaving. I hoping he pulls out. The Dr. said they are doing all they can and he hopes he pulls out to. I am still traveling back and forth to the hospital 3 days a week as I had to go back to work. I hate that I can not be with him all the time this has been going on for five weeks now. He had his surgery and that went fine then his lungs just started to fail. So please pray for us. I will be keeping an eye here and on FB I would love to see a few more posts to keep my mind busy ladies cause wool relaxes me along with the conversation. Thanks woollies family.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am so very sorry you are going through this as well your husband. Not easy to try and hold the fort down in all areas of life while dealing with a situation like yours. I hope your husband recovers and it's not easy, but try to rest when you can. Hugs.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish I lived close so I could help with whatever you need done at home. Since I am not, my prayers are going up for you and your dear husband. Life's journey has many bumps and pot holes for us, but God helps smooth the way.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry...Is there anything we can do?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh dear, hope your DH pulls through with flying colors. {{hugs}}


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't imagine how you must feel not being able to be with your husband each day. I suppose you are needed at your job but it would be so kind of your boss if he could let you use up all your family leave/sick leave and vacation days and whatever more time you need. Lots of people have you in their thoughts and prayers which I hope eases my mind to some extent. I stayed in the hospital with my husband day and night for seven days. I couldn't concentrate on anything so I watched Netflix and my Kindle for endless hours, particularly in the middle of the night. Are you able to keep busy to help fill the time? Be strong. I pray that all comes out right in the end.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Just big hugs for you and best wishes for your husband.


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

Sending positive energy and healing vibes your way.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Hugs to you and yours, you are in my THOUGHTS!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Prayers for you both


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Stay strong!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I was so hoping that he was healing and am sorry to hear about the latest setback. Prayers and hugs to both of you.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh dear, my heart is with you. It must be such a trying time for you. We are all in this community pulling for you both. Hugs.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your DH.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Igor'sJoy said:


> Thoughts and prayers for you and your DH.


Like she said! :sm03:


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Prayers for you. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your husband, stay strong!!!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry to learn of your husband's illness. These are hard times for all involved. Take care of yourself, too. Blessings all around. Aloha... Bev


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. Positive thoughts sent your way for DH & you. 
A fibre hug for you - hope it cheers you a wee bit - it's called 'Sunlight on the Sea' and I hope it brings a small ray of sunlight


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mama879, so sorry to hear of your husband’s medical problems. I hope you have some yarn to keep you a little busy and distracted. I’m sure your husband understands why you are not always there. Will keep you and your husband in my prayers. Here are a few pictures of a beautiful display of Lantern Asia that was at the Norfolk Botanical Garden. Maybe this will give you something cheerful to look at.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Can you put in for time off under the FMLA? It usually isn’t paid, unless you have available and useable sick or vacation leave. You get up to 12 weeks.

If nothing else do you have a portable wheel or a spindle to bring with you?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

At this moment I will pray for you and your DH. Keep us posted when you can what's going on. Miss You on KP


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you every one for your thoughts and prayers. Yes I am knitting when I am at the hospital have not picked up my needles in a long time and a lot of my fleeces are not touched right now either. I have not tried FMLA because that I thought it was to be used if you have to take care of some one. Hubby is in the hospital. I do not get paid any Vacation or sick days from work I work for a school bus Co. Usually it is a part time job but I have seniority and I work three runs a day just over 8 hours. I have the option of not working the summer and getting unemployment which is a joke. I usually work it any way always could use the extra cash and we will have three weeks off at the end so when he comes home I will have time to take care of him the right way. Any way everything is caught up so I am happy. Still have a lot to do around the house and keeping busy is good for me. I am still tired every night and very lonely my son is here but he has his girlfriend and his friends and that is good for him cause he is hurting to. He can talk with them. We are heading down there today and tomorrow for a visit he is under sedation So I can talk to him but he won't be able to talk back. I talked with the DR yesterday his white count came back up some and they have him doing some breathing exercises. With lots of prayers he will be able to turn himself around. When I was there on Sunday he said he would fight for me. Then his lungs decided not to work so much, he was breathing fine but he was wheezing he was not getting the oxygen in his blood so they put him on the breathing machine he is also getting dialysis to keep the water out of his body. He is very weak to. Lost alot of weight I am scared but I have hopes he will fight for me. He is my life and I need him home.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

peggywolff408 said:


> Mama879, so sorry to hear of your husband's medical problems. I hope you have some yarn to keep you a little busy and distracted. I'm sure your husband understands why you are not always there. Will keep you and your husband in my prayers. Here are a few pictures of a beautiful display of Lantern Asia that was at the Norfolk Botanical Garden. Maybe this will give you something cheerful to look at.


Thank you they are amazing. It just amazes me what some artist can do and how they think this stuff up.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles. Positive thoughts sent your way for DH & you.
> A fibre hug for you - hope it cheers you a wee bit - it's called 'Sunlight on the Sea' and I hope it brings a small ray of sunlight


How pretty. My favorite summer colors. I would not mind hugging your yarn either. I could use some sunlight and sea right now. I think sitting in the sand with water bouncing off me with a large drink with a umbrella would be great right now. We were just talking about how long it has been since I had a pina coloda. Might have to get the fixens the next time to the grocery store.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

If you are going to have to care for him for at least three weeks when he comes home, you might want to start the process now so it’s all in place when the time comes.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I am amazed and grateful for the process that they are using to bring him around. Prayers that it works as it is supposed to do and you are caring for him at home very soon. He sounds like a tough cookie.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Dear mama, I am so very sorry to learn of all the struggles you are facing and will keep you and your husband in my thoughts and prayers. 
Hope you enjoy this photo of a daily color palette of the sea...
Michelle


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I’m so sorry, thinking of you. Hugs


----------

